# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  AS labs anavar

## bina

I have 25mg Anavar (Oxandrolone) which are from aslabs and are blue pills that are 5 sided. I am wondering if anyone else has had experience with this brand of anavar? I am a woman starting my first cycle and would really like to feel more comfortable by knowing if these are real. Thanks for your help. And they say AS Labs on one side of the tab and 25 on the other side.

----------


## lovbyts

If no one has a reply or even if they do,I personally wouldn't trust most guys opinions because there is a LOT more at risk for a woman. Most anavar is faked with Tbol, even in pill form. I would order a test kit or two from labmax just to have a piece of mind. They have videos to show how to use them, it's simple.

How much are you planning on running? 10mg is a good place to start for a woman and I suggest dont go over 15mg.

----------


## bina

10mg is what I'm doing!! 1/2 in the morning and 1/2 in the evening. I ordered two tests. Now the wait begins. I started it two days ago so I did speedy shipping. Thanks for the info. I was considering buying the kit but didn't want to spend the money on the two I would need but you are right. Better safe than sorry and no better answer than the test kit.

----------


## clarky.

Like LB said they are faked alot and they could also be dbol . Remember the kit will only tell you if the compound is in there so if they are var they could be under dosed remember could be.

----------


## BG

Please post up picks of the results.

----------


## bina

Shall do!! They sent today but will be a week to get here.  :Frown:

----------


## NumLock

Vermodje's var is 100% var that's what I can tell you from my own experience.

----------


## NumLock

Visited ASlabs website, does not look trustworthy to me...

----------


## bina

> Vermodje's var is 100% var that's what I can tell you from my own experience.


Who's or what is Vermodje?

----------


## bina

Also, I tried to upload pictures from my phone but it said it failed. Do I have to have a certain number of posts before adding pictures?

----------


## bina

> Vermodje's var is 100% var that's what I can tell you from my own experience.


Never mind I looked them up. Most everything I see online about them is negative. Thanks anyways!!

----------


## LEO78

> Never mind I looked them up. Most everything I see online about them is negative. Thanks anyways!!


Hmm... They are great - from my personal experience.

----------


## lovbyts

> Hmm... They are great - from my personal experience.


But see being a guy even if you got tbol or dbol instead of var you would have positive results, just not the same you would have had with Var but a woman the results would not be positive.

----------


## bina

> But see being a guy even if you got tbol or dbol instead of var you would have positive results, just not the same you would have had with Var but a woman the results would not be positive.


That's why I lab maxed it.

----------


## lovbyts

> That's why I lab maxed it.


It looks good, that's the proper color for var,

----------


## mind&muscle

Has anyone here tryed 
Medabolics labs or brand is it any good?

----------


## bina

> It looks good, that's the proper color for var,


Thank you for the second opinion. That's what I thought also but hadn't got a response on here to see if others thought so too!!! 

I looked to see how much it would cost to have the amount of var in it checked but that's like $300! Yuck!

----------


## lovbyts

> Thank you for the second opinion. That's what I thought also but hadn't got a response on here to see if others thought so too!!! 
> 
> I looked to see how much it would cost to have the amount of var in it checked but that's like $300! Yuck!


Yeah when you want something like that done it starts getting pricy. Just make sure to start low and give it time to work. You can always do a little more next time. No rush.

----------

